

7 ways to get a VC to mentor you - thomas
http://venturebeat.com/2011/01/03/7-ways-to-get-a-vc-you-dont-know-to-mentor-you/

======
ssskai
Those are all great points.

Another good way is to ask the prospective VC if you can interview him.
Interview him (or her) on how they acheived success, and what've they've seen
in companies they've invested in. This alone will be a mentoring experience as
you can gain some insight into what they invest in, and what made those (or
some) companies successful.

At the end of the interview, they will most likely ask what you are up to,
which can lead into them offering some advice.

